# R.I.P Twisty! You made my year! :(



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

:--cry:Found this guy lifeless tonight. 
He is in the big pond in the sky now!!!!! :-cry:


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Aw, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Aw  I am so sorry for your lose!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm sorry. =( R.I.P., Twisty.


----------



## LeroyTheBetta (Dec 18, 2010)

Sorry to hear about little Twisty.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Twisty.


----------



## bettabug (Apr 7, 2010)

aww. sorry about your fishie. at least they are probably safe and happy up in the stars!


----------

